# UFC 106 predictions



## DragonHorse (Nov 19, 2009)

Lets hear them...

Im thinking the winners will be Ortiz, Johnson, Lil Nog, Karo, Amirhttp://www.msg.com/fightclub/ufc-106-breakdown.html http://www.msg.com/fightclub/ufc-106-breakdown.html


----------



## Rolls_Royce_Phantom (Nov 21, 2009)

DragonHorse said:


> Amir


 
Interesting scenario dynamics going on with that fighter. Same for Griffin.

I'd hate to say this, but nine times out of ten, the guy who looks like he is exploding the most while training in the pre-fight videos usually wins. I don't know why that is, just seems to be...


----------

